#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-10
!RichiH:*! Hi everyone, we would just like to ask you to spam felipe a.k.a. Felipe Wersen of FFII fame with birthday wishes. He passed into the twilight zone that is known as the thirties. May he survive long enough to tell the tale.. As always, thank you for choosing freenode brand beer and have a great day :)
* Signon time  :    Wed Apr  4 05:59:57 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Apr 10 16:14:33 2007
* Total uptime :    6d 10h 14m 36s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 04:23pm
* Signon time  :    Tue Apr 10 16:21:25 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Apr 10 16:24:18 2007
* Total uptime :    0d  0h  2m 53s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 04:26pm
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-locobot_2(n=UbuntuLo@eshu.ubuntu-eu.org)- #ubuntu-bugs: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-13
[meff(n=meff@unaffiliated/meff)]  breakage
